# Wellesbourne @ HALLOWEEN & CHRISTMAS SHOPPING Newlands, Wel



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at HALLOWEEN & CHRISTMAS SHOPPING Newlands, Wellesbourne,Warks in Wellesbourne, Warwickshire starting 31/10/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=561

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

LaMB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Bob44again has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bjderbys has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All just had a call from Newlands and they have asked that we don't have more than 15 vans so we only have 3 places left now.

Due to me not being able to alter the rally listing am posting it on here.

Could those on the rally list showing unconfirmed please confirm their place a.s.a.p thanks.

If you can't confirm yourself post on here and I will do it for you hopefully :roll: not even sure I can still do it, things are going from bad to worse on here.

Might help if you all joined the rally group website www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk Please use your user name on here when joining.

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Confirmed!

Went last year and for those who have not been, I can also confirm that it is one huge market!

Alan


----------



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

CherryPirate has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## buttybarrett (Aug 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

buttybarrett has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 1 place left now

Could the following folks please confirm they will be attending

sweeny
macd



I will start a waiting list if any more than 15 wish to attend in case of cancellations, please pm me if you want adding to it.


Jacquie


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

LadyJ said:


> Only 1 place left now
> 
> Could the following folks please confirm they will be attending
> 
> ...


Hello Lady J,

Please mark me up as 'confirmed'.

Many Thanks

Bob L


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed Bob  


Can the following folks confirm themselves please

Val33

If anyone else wants to come I will start a waiting list.

There may be more spaces available nearer the time all depends on the weather.

1 space left due to a cancellation


Jacquie


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

HI JACKIE just to confirm we will be with you at Wellesbourne, hope John and you are both well. Love Malcolm & Wendy.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

macd said:


> HI JACKIE just to confirm we will be with you at Wellesbourne, hope John and you are both well. Love Malcolm & Wendy.


All confirmed now look forward to seeing you both there  and don't forget your witches brew :lol:

1 place left at Newlands anyone want it?

Jacquie


----------



## alfredthegreat (Dec 12, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

alfredthegreat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*PLEASE NOTE THIS RALLY IS NOW FULL*

If anyone else wants to come please pm me and I will start a waiting list, we may be able to have more it all depends on the weather.

Jacquie


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Jacquie.

We will not be arriving until Friday evening, probably around 8ish, and we will not require electricity.

Thanks

Linda & Martin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

LaMB said:


> Jacquie.
> 
> We will not be arriving until Friday evening, probably around 8ish, and we will not require electricity.
> 
> ...


Righty Ho Linda & Martin if we are not about we are in the wooden hut, don't forget your halloween gear and look out for the witch :lol:

If the rest of you could try to arrive in the daylight it would be appreciated as lighting at the site ain't brilliant :roll: and me broom stick ain't got no lights either 

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*The Rally*

Planning for a rally with MHF as with any club can involve several domestic arrangements prior to the day. Cat sitters, shopping and packing the van.
The odd argument about who did or did not do this or that until the last minute. It is then that you remember that the water hose is still on, the TV, gas, cats and unlocked back door still require attention while I am sitting with the engine running.
The promised sunshine of yesterday resolved itself into torrential rain and the small shops anticipated for last minute essentials failed to materialise. Having to pass our destination by several miles to locate TomToms nearest Tesco we arrived at the Friday evening traffic snarl up for what was several miles of crawling until we eventually reached the store.
Only six miles to the camping site... the rain was beginning to match the monsoons we only experienced in far off places but in anticipation of seeing friends old and new we smiled through it all.
Arriving at the rally point and searching through the heavy rain for our friends, in vain, a bearded warden braved the weather to see if he could help. It was at this point that he told us that all (ALL) of our fellow members had let us down and not turned up a week early.
The kind man did offer us a place to stay but combined with the weather, some of the magic had gone, after all it was only 75 miles home to a warm (dry) bed.
So those intending to join Lady J next week, had better turn up or we will have to shop alone.

 Alan (and Rosalie)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

and don't forget, your clock goes back tonight but not by that much 8O


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

:?: :idea:  
Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Can I ask you to bring any spare electric leads that you have as we might have to use the road way to park some of you on if the grass pitches are very wet, fingers crossed it's not wet but best to be prepared :roll: we only have a certain amount of hard standing pitches and it will be first come first served for them. Also bring something to put under your wheels if we use the grass pitches.

You can arrive any time after 10.30am on Friday 31st (Alan are you listening) :lol: 

If your not coming please let me know my mobile number is 0753 863 6122

Directions to where we will be :- When you turn into the site turn left then right at the corner, then head straight down to the back field we should have a Rally flag flying so you wont miss us and we will prob be parked near to the wooden hut (Games Room) we are the Wildax Panel Van

If your late arriving we will prob be in the hut so come and get me or John to park you up, please try to arrive in the day light if at all possible.

Now don't forget its Halloween and we look forward to seeing a few witches, warlocks, devils etc

Jac & John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just had a cancellation if anyone else would like to join us on Friday



Jacquie


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Yes lady j


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: M*



rocky1968 said:


> Yes lady j


Please add your name to the rally list Rocky HERE

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

rocky1968 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Wellsbourne meet*

Looking forward to the wellsbourne meet this will be my first meet with facts.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Wellsbourne meet*



rocky1968 said:


> Looking forward to the wellsbourne meet this will be my first meet with facts.


Will see you there then. :wink:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Yes m8 I'll bring a nice malt


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello Attendee List et al,


I have just PM'd Lady J to inform her that an unexpected business commitment will now prevent us from attending.  

Anyone in the wings on the Reserve List/hoping for a late booking??

If so please contact Lady J asap !!

We were looking forward to this event too, so it's a real bummer: Especially with only 17 sleeps to go until full retirement...:evil: 



Bob & Maggie L


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*



LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can I ask you to bring any spare electric leads that you have as we might have to use the road way to park some of you on if the grass pitches are very wet, fingers crossed it's not wet but best to be prepared :roll: we only have a certain amount of hard standing pitches and it will be first come first served for them. Also bring something to put under your wheels if we use the grass pitches.
> 
> ...


 ladyj sent u an email can u confirm u recived it cheers.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Wellesbourne*

Yes great see you there :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

It seems we now have 2 spare places at Wellesbourne if anyone else would like to join us there.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a thought folks if any of you have anything you want to sell please feel free to bring it along we can have a table top sale in the hut.

Still 2 places available



Jacquie


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for a very pleasant weekend.

We shot off early with a 400+ mile drive home.

Nice to meet some new members


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Jac and John for a smashing weekend.

First time for us at Wellesbourne - excellent location - great to meet old friends and meet new ones!

just the job !

Andrea, Bob and Ellie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Great weekend, lovely to see old friends and meet some new members.

Thanks to Jacquie and John for setting it up.


Jen, Ken and Mollie


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

Had a great weekend, meeting everyone. Thanks to jackie n john,
Fabulous. Dahlings fabulous
Phillip n denise


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just like to say thank you to all that came to Wellesbourne and what a great bunch you all were nice to meet up with old friends and also make some new ones.

Hope to see you all again soon

Jac & John

P.S. New Year 2015/6 could be at Wellesbourne 8)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for the delay getting to say a special THANK YOU! to J & J especially seeing them dressed up in their street clothes instead of the usual fancy dress.
Thank you all for saving us a place, for behaving during 'Housey Housey' and not expecting anyone to get the questions right for Jac's quiz.
We were of course quite familiar with the campsite, having made an essential recce prior to the weekend.
For anyone who has not visited Wellsbourne market, if you are within striking distance of southern Birmingham, this is perhaps one of the larger 'street' markets around (actually on an airport runway).

We spent too much and will not be able to attend any rallies for some time. So be warned!

Alan


----------

